# HP Recovery Manager Windows 7



## jogomez (23. November 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum,

habe mir ein HP Pavilion P6249de gekauft und es leider versäumt die Recovery CD zu erstellen. 
Nachdem ich die Partitionen ändern wollte ging nichts mehr.
Auf der HP Homepage finde ich leider nichts dazu.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich den Recovery Manager herbekomme ? oder einen anderen Weg es wieder herstellen zu können.

Die Partition ist noch da 

Danke & Gruß

José


----------



## anonymus (24. März 2011)

Hallo!
Hast du auf deine Frage eine Antwort bekommen? Ich habe bei meinem HP nämlich dasselbe Problem.
Kannst du mir vielleicht helfen****?


----------

